

Diaspora up to $150,000 - 4000+ Backers - neurotech1
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/196017994/diaspora-the-personally-controlled-do-it-all-distr/posts

======
gte910h
I think we should stop tossing money at this problem. That's more than enough
until they get something out the door.

------
kennu
They are building up the hype nicely, but will ordinary people be interested
in this or just keep using Facebook?

